# application pour acceder à un NAS?



## xavax (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
Existe t'il une application pour se connecter à un NAS? Pour par exemple accerder à mes fichiers lorsque je suis chez moi sur la V6
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Janvier 2013)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Existe t'il une application pour se connecter à un NAS? Pour par exemple accerder à mes fichiers lorsque je suis chez moi sur la V6
> Merci pour votre aide



Une grande partie des fabricants de NAS propose des applis spécifiques pour se connecter aux NAS. (Synology, Qnap, Buffalo, etc.)
C'est surtout sur iOS que c'est utile puisqu'en général, le NAS est visible par défaut sur PC ou Mac comme un volume partagé.

Puisque tu parles de V6, on en déduit que tu as une Freebox revolution. Normalement, depuis ton mac, tu as accès dans les "volumes partagés" au contenu de ton disque dur (Sous "Freebox" ou "Freebox Server" puis "disque dur").

Depuis iOS, tu as une app qui s'appelle "Freebox connect", gratuite et qui te permet depuis le menu "Fichier" de voir tes documents, fichiers et autres enregistrements.

J'espère que cela répond à ta question.


----------



## xavax (8 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour l'info mais freebox connect ne fonctionne que sur ipad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

J'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé une appli qui a l'air pas mal. C'est filexplorer. On peut voir les fichiers et les ouvrir.


----------



## lineakd (9 Janvier 2013)

@xavax, j'utilise aussi les applications goodreader ou buzz player.


----------

